# My very first time



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

For the very, very first time ever, I got a tip from a college football player yesterday. I even got stiffed by a coach on a ride to the airport back in July (at least there was good conversation). This includes having delivered pizzas at Notre Dame for a few years of my misspent youth. Uber tucked the suspicious Zaxby’s order under a nice Panera run. I saw it was the athletes’ dorm and my heart sank. The football players always take forever to show up and they (until now) never tip. This dude was waiting at the door for me!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Ya the Notre Dame girls tip a lot better than the boys. The football players never tip on rides but sometimes they will give you a couple bucks on a delivery.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You never forget your first ...


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> Ya the Notre Dame girls tip a lot better than the boys. The football players never tip on rides but sometimes they will give you a couple bucks on a delivery.


Wait. You're a Notre Dame driver?!


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes I live in South Bend. ND students are about half of my rides/deliveries.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Man, I do not miss those winters. I wonder whether “Rudy” still lives there.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------

